# can anyone please identify this squirrel vs mouse



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like a chipmunk.


----------



## pawntan (Aug 24, 2020)

Chipmunk has long tail ??


----------



## pawntan (Aug 24, 2020)

Also, I thought chipmunk likes to live on the ground. Not on the attic


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Lots of photos of chipmunks in attic, if you search. 



https://biodiversityatlas.org/species/least_chipmunk.php



"If you're absolutely certain it is a chipmunk living in your attic, the best means of removal is to trap the animal in a cage trap. Cage traps can be baited with sunflower seeds and fruit and left along the walls and beams of the attic. ... Larger rodents will not hesitate to kill a chipmunk and take over its territory."

*How to Keep Chipmunks Out of Your House*


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Rat tails are thin, and long... a roof rats tail is often longer than the entire body... and this is clearly a thick tail like a chipmunk has, but not as big or bushy as a squirrel.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Also, squirrels are active in the daytime, while chipmunks are active at night. And during the day. Hyperactive buggers . . . .


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

That looks like a flying squirrel, especially if you got this footage at night. They are nocturnal.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Very possible! https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net...quirrel.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20191123004718


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Set some rat snap-sized traps baited with peanut butter and sunflower seeds. Then look outside the house for entry points and seal them off.


----------

